
Ask HN: How do I learn GDPR? - kjerzyk
As a digital analyst, I would want to work with data knowing I follow the GDPR rules. I want to know more than the information you find in magazine articles. 
Are there any good courses&#x2F;books on the subject - I assume that reading the actual law documents would be best, but they&#x27;re written by lawyers for lawyers.
======
NeedMoreTea
Best guide I know is the UK's ICO guide - should give you the best starting
point. Read the guide to data protection on the ICO site too - GDPR is only a
minor update to the old data protection regs.

If you want to read the actual law it's in pretty plain language. Between the
two that should be all you need.

[https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-data-
protectio...](https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-data-
protection/guide-to-the-general-data-protection-regulation-gdpr/)

